# Kohler CV15S Head Gasket Replacement



## biggarpt (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, 
A friend just gave me his old sears riding mower. It runs OK but there is a loud hissing noise and I'm 98% sure it has a leaking head gasket. I would like to find out the difficulty factor in removing the head and replacing the gasket. I know this has an OHV with two push rods. Is it as simle as removing the head, carefully noting the push rod placement, installing the new gasket and putting it all back together? I think I can do that fairly easily. If the valves need to be dis-assembled, then tht would be more complicated. 
Appreciate any advice. I do not have a repair manual... only the original owners manual which has some parts diagrams.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Have you actually tested to make sure there's air coming from around the head, you might want to try tightening down on the head first.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

I would check to make sure it is actually the head gasket, if it is, it's fairly simple. The head comes off and you will see the piston and intake/exhaust valves. Scrape the old gasket off and put a fresh one on. While your at it, you could clean the header, piston head, valve heads, etc. Make sure everything is at Top Dead Center, meaning level so not junk gets down in the cylinders. A wire brush and a de-greasing solvent works great. Good luck.


----------



## biggarpt (Apr 4, 2006)

*Gasket Sealer?*

I haven't taken it apart yet...
I have two more questions 

1. What are the torque setting I should use to re-tighten the head bolts?

2. Should I use that blue gasket sealer stuff on the head gasket? (I think the answer is no... but want a second or third opinion)

Thanks
Pat
:hat:


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

you could, but you would be better off buying one for that specific reason.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Wouldn't use the blue gasket stuff since that may make it blow out easier next time., new head gasket will suffice. I'm not sure on torque specs, somebody else may have the exact specs. I would however make sure the head is good and flat on the mounting surface.


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

*Kohler owner and service manuals*

here is where you can get Kohler owners and service manual you need for free:


http://www.kohlerengines.com/service/manuals/manuals_results.jsp


----------



## biggarpt (Apr 4, 2006)

*False Alarm*

On Saturday April 8th I had time to take all the sheet metal off the engine and check it while running for a head gasket leak... I did not find one. The only thing I found that contributed to the hissing sound was a slightly loose exhaust gasket, which I tightened. I also tighened the exposed head bolts to torque settings. I did a compression check using the starter motor (about 10 revolutions) and the results were a consistent 65 lbs reading (using my automotive screw in compression tester). I guess the head gasket is OK... and I was happy not to replace it. Is 65 lbs reading normal?
The only thing I found wrong was the fuel filter was installed backwards, and I corrected that. 
I appreciate everyones previous comments... just wanted to follow up with my findings 
Patrick
:hat:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not sure exactly, should be up around 80 I beleive.... as for the fuel filter, I hope you used a new one? turning it around would have let trash flow to the carb.


----------

